# Truck craft tailgate spreaders



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have two TC-140 tailgate spreaders available. They work very well. Priced per spreader. 
Aluminum and stainless construction. Complete with wiring and cab controller. Each have extra led lights. They were both mounted on Reading Marauder dump bodies. They are adaptable to any dump truck. You may need to order some small install parts from truck craft to complete installation. They are even adjustable for width.
$3200 each. Call or text 860-333-0013


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Bumping this thread


----------

